
A most (un)realistic story about privacy - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/the-most-unrealistic-story-about-privacy/
======
saagarjha
I’d hate to sound dismissive, but what was “the point” of this article? Is it
based on something that actually happened? Is it trying to tell me to do
something? Is it just a nice story to read?

~~~
stakodiak
It’s a parable that illustrates the crux of everyday privacy issues. Maybe
it’s intended for a non-technical audience.

~~~
areknawo
Yeah, that's true... Also, it's just a nice story to read. I'm a beginner
blogger and wanted to try to write something different than usual...

~~~
stakodiak
Good work! I think your blog is beautiful and the story is illustrative. I
enjoyed reading it.

